# January 2018 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Feb 10, 2018)

Congratulations to @Donde for "New Years Day Emerald"


----------



## Peeb (Feb 10, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats! It's about time one of your beautiful photos was recognized!


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## BrentC (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Donde (Feb 14, 2018)

Wow thank you all very very much! I am most honored!


----------

